
End of road for Nodemailer - andris9
https://nodemailer.com/status/
======
egfx
Hey. I am a big fan of Node mailer. I was looking for a mailer over npm and
Node mailer was pretty much it. I just finished listening to a good podcast I
think you may benefit from. [https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast/016-mike-
perham-of-side...](https://www.indiehackers.com/podcast/016-mike-perham-of-
sidekiq)

------
edem
Lesson learned: you should have started with a paid service and with no option
for refund.

